# Question?? What to use to clean tarnished t-jet chassis?



## BRPHO (Aug 1, 2006)

Question?????

What do you guys use to clean tarnish/oxidation off the brass of old t-jet solid rivet chassis that have been sitting for a long time in an attic?

I need something to clean up all the contacts and such without attacking the plastic in the chassis.

These are old aurora solid rivet t-jet chassis and I dont want to harm them while cleaning them up to get them running again.

Thanks guys for any help you can provide!

Wayne :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

soak em in in vinegar.. diluted . 
CJ


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

They can not be cleaned send them to me and i will get rid of your problem  lol no try pine-sol in a cup over night. It would work better if you had jewel cleaner. fcb


----------



## Guidepin (Apr 25, 2009)

*Tarnished*

As a former coin collector,coin dip comes to mind.Not sure how it afx plastic? MUST EXPERIMENT? You can dip in the part or brush on. GK


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Guidepin said:


> As a former coin collector,coin dip comes to mind.Not sure how it afx plastic? MUST EXPERIMENT? You can dip in the part or brush on. GK


Cool name.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Tarnex


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

I've also used the copper cleaner for copper cooking pots without harming the plastic. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## Illinislotfan (Mar 8, 2009)

Like Bill said, Tarn-X tarnish remover. Soak for about an hour, wash with soap and water. Looks like new. Doesn't harm the plastic.


----------



## BRPHO (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks for the help guys! 

The cars my coworker brought me in had been sitting for a long time so the copper pick ups/contacts and such have oxidized and are not making good conductivity currently.

I wasnt sure what to use to clean them without hurting the plastic.

I will try what you guys suggested to see what works best!

Thanks again!

Wayne :thumbsup:


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

I like the wal-mart jewelry cleaner in the pink jar. It works really good if you have an ultrasonic cleaner but you can soak it as well in the jar.And it also does the plastic no harm.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Before I use the Tarn-X, I have found that a good degreaser like Greased Lightning or Super Clean and a toothbrush produces a better result due to removing the non-tarnish residues. Rinse, then the Tarn-X will do it's job in mere seconds. I drop them in a mall plastic container, pull them out and rinse them under water with a toothbrush. Really stubborn ones will benefit with some help from a small brass brush. Makes 'em look like new. The same process works nicely on pickup shoes and gear clips. Al


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

If you have Simple Green handy, it works great. let it soak for a couple of minutes...


----------



## BRPHO (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks guys for all the advice!

I will have to experiment this weekend if I have time.

I have a half dozen or so chassis to tear down,clean and rebuild of original t-jet and afx chassis.

Thanks again for all the help!

Wayne:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## oldtoyguy (May 31, 2009)

*ketchup*

I am poor, ketchup works fine.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Wow, ketchup, really? That is a trip and a half, I might want fries with it as well if I tried it though.... 

I bought some ultrafast copper cleaner from GoGo racing a while back and it seems to do the trick, I always make sure to rinse it off really good with some isopropyl alcohol afterwards. My guess is it probably contains what guys are listing above as well.


----------



## alfaslot1 (May 27, 2005)

lemon juice is my first choice,have not tried the bottled stuff.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

If using any of the above suggestions, do you need to remove the axles and wheels, or can they stay on the chassis? I remember reading years ago that if you use an ultrasonic cleaner, it will strip the chrome off the wheels.

So, do any of the the above cleaning recommendations strip the chrome from the wheels or harm the axles?

Thanks...Joe


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Well, the ketchup might get sticky somewhere down the road...  :tongue:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

How about brake cleaner? It cleans everything.


----------



## oldtoyguy (May 31, 2009)

ketchup for bare chassis (copper) , ( copper ) pick-up shoes etc , the acid in it cleans them FAST , no need to soak it in it for long , lemon juice , etc etc, it's cheap and cleans copper fast. Don't use it on your green indian head pennies , lol


----------

